# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Plazhi më i mirë në Shqipëri

## andrida

Duke u nisur nga pervoja juaj, mund te me thoni cili eshte plazhi me i mire ne Shqiperi ku ia vlen te kalosh disa dite pushime (kuptohet, i mire dhe i arsyeshem ne cmime). Nese keni ndonje ide, me thoni ndonje informacion shtese per hotelet ose shtepite qe mund te merren me qera dhe sa mund te shkoje cmimi i nje shtepie me qera per 10 dite, ose nata ne nje hotel.
Shpresoj qe te me jepni pergjigje sa me shpejt.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Plazh i mire dhe me cmime shume te mire eshte plazhi i Shengjinit. Uje goxha i paster...gjithashtu dhe rera. Te them te drejten un vjet isha ne Shengjin, ndersa sivjet skam qene...kshu qe mbase dhe eshte zhnderruar ne nje plazh te ndotur se ne Shqiperi cfare nuk pret. Gjithashtu dhe ne vlore kalohen pushimet per bukuri dhe cmimet smund te thuash qe jan shume te larta.
Plazh i bukur dhe me cmime te larta eshte plazhi i Sarandes, Ksamilit etj te zonave perreth.

Pushime te mbara.

----------


## [LoTi]

Per Mendimin tim do kisha deshir te ikja kete vit ne SARAND me te vertet eshte BUKUR!

----------


## [LoTi]



----------


## [LoTi]

Sarande 2008

----------


## [LoTi]

Sarande(Ksamil) 4 or larg nga qyteti Sarandes..





Bukur apo jo.....?

----------


## ooooo

> Sarande(*Ksamil) 4 or larg nga qyteti Sarandes*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bukur apo jo.....?


Me kembe ke shku nga saranda ne ksamil qe  e ke  bo 4 ore???

----------


## bledikorcari

ka shkuar me karrocen me guzhinjeta  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## selina_21

Mire e ke thon.
Nuk ka si plazhi i Sarandes.
Last year i went i lov ittttttttttt


Saranda is the Best Beach in Albania .

----------


## Gloria83

Plazhi me i mire, i bukur dhe per qejf eshte Dhermiu, Te keshilloj te shkosh atje cmimet variojne nga 3000 leke nata deri  ne 160 euro nata , varet se cfare kerkon.Gjithsesi te keshilloj te shkosh.Kerko Hotel Drymades ne internet ke mundesi dhe prenotimi online.
Kalofsh sa me mire .

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

gjithanej vetem ne durres jo..por Saranda qenka njish nuk kam qen ndonji here por shume bukur ne fotografi

----------


## CeLi

Me ka lene pershtypjet me te mira Saranda gjithmon. Ne Kakome dhe Borsh te Sarandes per mua jane plazhet nga me te mirat ne Shqiperi !

----------


## gatusso

Por nuk ma pelqyen rërën e plazheve te Sarandes...?

----------


## J@mes

> Plazhi më i mirë në Shqipëri


Gjiri i Lalsit

----------


## Apollyon

Eshte plazhi patokut. Mund edhe te besh plazh, po edhe te kapesh gaforre/krokodila/akrepa/ te zhytesh ne lluce, eshte yll!

----------


## NBAlbania

Plazh me te mire se ne Vlore s'besoj se do gjesh ne ndonje vend tjeter te Shqiperise

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

paskam qen une dhe ne sarande mer se me tha mami por kam qen e vogel dhe nuk mbaj mend:-)

----------


## J@mes

Ashtu Tironce?! Shume keq.
Kam pershtypjen se kur te vi dita ty ta rishikosh do jete kthyer Saranda ne nje betoniere.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ViKi 24

Dhermiu eshte shum i bukur, cmimet pak te kripura po ecmo.Si deti do ishin dhe cmimet.hhahahha

----------


## Gloria83

Dhermiu, mbahet si plazhi me i mire, sa per Saranden eshte ndotur shume uji, e dhe Ksamili qe mbahej si vendi i qete ku mund te beje plazh mire me det te paster, eshte ndotur.Une per vete vazhdoj te keshilloj Dhermiun.Gjen shtepi deri ne 3000 leke nata.Kerko lal se do gjesh dicka.

----------

